# Any thoughts?



## MarciaB (May 2, 2010)

Hi All:

I've been doing my homework for a while and have not gotten very far...some of you may have some thoughts that could enlighten my quest.

I live in Australia and have an Australian Passport. I was born in Chile and moved here as a child. My family is of Spanish descent, though both my parents were born in Chile themselves.

Do I have a chance in hell of getting Spanish citizenship? My understanding that as a Chilean i may have had a chance. So is it worth, recovering my Chilean Citizenship and then have a dual Chilean/Australian Citizenship, and only then try chase a Spanish one. Or should I just go straight into trying to get a Spanish one.

Any thoughts are welcomed.

Cheers

Marcia


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Marcia, Hi, As far as I can see at the present time in Spain under the Zapatero regime you would get citizenship with a Chilean Passport esp if your antecedents were Spanish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You might find the info you want here
Si quieres tramitar la Nacionalidad Española | Chilenos en España


----------

